# Buying a House (property) in Barcelona, Spain



## n3ol3oy (Feb 19, 2014)

Dear expats ,

I am a PhD student from Iran and I study in University of Barcelona. I'll be here for four years. I want to see if it is possible to buy an apartment here and to know what this entails. So, here are my questions and I hope you can answer them:

1- Am I, as a non-EU student, allowed to buy property in Barcelona?
2- After I buy the property, are there extra fees that I need to pay to the government, such as yearly taxes or something like that?
3- Does it help me to stay in Spain after I graduate in 4 years (2018)? (Considering that I may not find a job and will not have a student visa, nor a working visa.)
4- In the future visa issues, does it matter how much the property costs? Is there a price range, or only the fact that I own a property matters?

That's all,

Thanks a lot for your help

Neo


----------

